# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Kafeneja "Muzike e Zgjedhur" (vazhdim #2) Kepi Rodonit

## Dita

Te dashur pjesmarres te kafenese Muzike e zgjedhur!


Hap llogarine time si anetar dhe vura re se anash temes sone Muzike e zgjedhur (vazhdim) ishte vene dryni i mbllyjes se saj. Pra kish kaluar numri i postimeve te mundshme si ne rastin e temes se pare. 

Ndaj po marr iniciativen ta nis edhe kete teme te re......Le te vazhdojme ketu miq te kesaj kafeneje.



Degjim te mbare e shijim sa me te mire te muzikes qe i ofrojme njeri-tjetrit.


Po e sjell nje pershendetje te pare ne kete teme te re me nje kenge qe eshte sjelle edhe me pare, por qe mbetet gjithmone e mrekullueshme ne cdo ridegjim.


Vivo per lei - Andrea Bocelli & Lara Fabian

----------


## ^VJOSA^

meqe hape temen tjeter Dita po te pershendes ty dhe antaret e tjere te kafes :ngerdheshje:  me kete kenge "We'll burn the sky" nga albumi "Taken by the force", 1977  i SCORPIONS...


Kam rene ne dashuri me rrezen e diellit 
Kam rene ne dashuri me shiun qe s'pushon se reni
Gjithcka rreth e qark ka ne goje emrin tend
Dje ti ike
Le jeten dhe bashke me te dhimbjen
Gjithcka rreth e qark te deshiron serish
Te deshiron serish

Une gjeta vetem time brenda teje
Dhe jeta mu mbush me dashuri
Ndaj perhere ndjehesha i mrekulluar
Dhe dashuria ime kishte nje strehe.
Por tani mendja ka filluar te endet
Ti ishe zjarri i jetes 
Ti mban gjithe dashurine time
Nepermjet teje isha aq shume i inspiruar
E ti je varrosur thelle brenda shpirtit tim

Endrrat me kujtojne sesi bashke ishim nje
Kerkoj per ty kudo
Ti perhere ke qene forca ime jetesore
I mbytur ne trishtim jam qe kur ti s'je me
Fryma e dashurise me rrethon
Kur do te bashkohemi prape per te qene te lire
Per te qene te lire

Jo nuk mund te jete vecse nje enderr
Nje ze brenda meje kelthet
Ajo te perket ty me thote
Mos qaj , nuk ke pse merzitesh
Ka nje menyre per te qene serish bashke
Me teper se cke pasur ndonjehere
Dhe s'do kete me vdekje qe te na ndaje
Koha nuk e mat dot dashurine tone, ajo vetem rritet
Ti je pjese e qenies sime

E di, ne kurre s'kemi qene te ndare
Dashuria jote me ndez zemren zjarr
Ne flake do ta djegim qiellin 
Kur ora e vdekjes te trokase dhe per mua
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 

I'm in love with the sunshine
I'm in love with the fallin' rain
Everything seems to call your name
Yesterday you were leavin'
Leavin' life and all your pain
Everything wants you back again
Wants you back again
Wants you back again

I found myself through you
And there was love in my life
I felt always naturally high
And my love had a home
But now my mind has started to roam
You're my life giving fire
And you carry all my love
Through you I was so inspired
You're engraved deep in my heart
Heart, heart, heart

My dreams recall us being one
I've searched for you to be free
The force of life you have always been
I feel blue since you're gone
You're breath of life surrounded me
When can I join you to be free
Join you to be free
Join you to be free

Wait, can this be a dream
There is a voice in my head
It belongs to you, it sas
Don't cry, no need to be sad
There's a way to stay with you again
It's more than you ever had
And no death brings us apart
Our timeless love always grows
Because you are my other part

I know we've never been apart
Your love sets fire to my heart
We'll burn the sky
When it's time for me to die
We'll burn the sky, oh yeah
We'll burn the sky, oh yeah
When it's time, time, time
We'll burn the sky
We'll burn the sky, oh yeah

----------


## Brari

Dita re nafaka re thot populli.

Pra dolem tek Kepi Rodonit tani..ehh Kafeja jone eshte portative..
Nje  Autobus tip fizarmonik e aty brenda i rrasim gjith arzuallet..dhe i hapim ktu  ne Kep te Rodonit..tek lendina para  rrenojave  te Kohes Skenderbeut qe vinte ktu bente  konvaleshenc  mes betejave..Ulqinin  qytete tjera i  shikojme ne mbremje se i dallohen Dritat..
Me mire se vera erdhi e bejme dhe pak pllazh  aty.

Dita  shum i  bukur  dueti Bocelli  Fabian, gjithashtu dhe Adio del passato  qe une e kam me Maria Callas-in.. e bukur eshte...

Edhe Shpirti me  Stiv Uonderin..fantastike..

Mbarove me Shifrat..

Ky teksti Vjoses i bukur po sdi muzika si eshte.
Nga emri i  frikshem "Skorpions" une  kurre nuk jam interesu ti degjoj skorpionsat.

Her Vona ke kohe pa na vizituar...Besoj tash qe erdh vera do vish..apo ska dhe  det  ktu ne Rodon..
Mjellma nji dit na Pershendeti me  Pagarushen... Shum e bukur..
Forevri  mire...?

Gocat e tjera mir jane...po Qunat..c'thone..

Ihti  eshte qun a qik?

Shkoj hoxha me nji dasem.. e u zhdep mire..e tha.. u ngopa.. plasa..kur mbas pak  vjen nji tepsi me hallv e hasude.. Hoxha perseri filloj me hanger..

Corazoni na ka ardhur...ku je oj qik  ku je.


Tani nje pyetje muzikore...

Nga cili  qytet  eshte grupi qe ka kenduar kengen...

Peshk me hala un do behem..
Lumin ta kaloooonj ..o lumin ta kalonj..

Pyetje tjeter..

Baba i Eno Kocos ishte..

- Piktor? - Arkitekt apo Kengetar??


...
Beni dhe ju pyetje..

Tash dhe nje pyetje nga bota teknikes...

Si funksionon ne parim..MAUSI i Kompjuterit?


Cdo te mire..

----------


## Dita

Shume falemnderit per kengen Vjosa.....qe e ke perkthyer ne shqip, ka akoma dhe me shume vlere  :buzeqeshje: 


Brari,

nga pyetjet ..... obobo do na lesh gjithe naten pa gjume duke kerkuar pergjigjet. Sepse kam pershtypjen qe Korazoni sapo te vije do ti gjeje.

Ihti mesa kam kuptuar une Brari duhet te jete djale. Korazoni bashke me Forevrin kane bere boll shaka gocash me ate duke i folur si cun. Te na falni Korazon, forever dhe Ihti qe po ju diskutojme ceshtje gjinish ketu tek kjo tema e kafenese  :buzeqeshje: 




Mora mandolinen
Dola ne sokak
O moj goce e vogel 
Cna bone merak

Vaj vaj vaj
Gishtat me kajmak
O moj goce e vogel
Cna bone merak 


Me kete ju pershendes tani ..... kompensim per klasiket e mesiperm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albioni

Dita dhe Brari, besoj se nuk kini kundershtim me titullin e kesaj teme. Mendoj qe edhe temat ne vazhdim te titullohen ne kete menyre (varet se ku do te na shpjeri shoferi i autobuzit)

Nje pershendetje per te gjithe ju me "Riders Of The Storm" nga The Doors

----------


## Dita

Albion,

une kam nje kundershtim te vockel. Ne fakt eshte ca i madh, sepse ka te beje me marken "Muzike e zgjedhur".  :buzeqeshje: 

Ky eshte emri i kafenese, qe pronari zoti Brari, ia vuri ne fillim, ne fund te muajit shkurt. Eshte emri i pagezimit.....ndaj te lutem per nje ndryshim tek titulli.

Sheno:

Kafeneja "Muzike e zgjedhur" (vazhdim) tek Kepi i Rodonit.....Me Kepin e Rodonit nuk kam ndonje problem  :buzeqeshje: 

Te lutem ma shih pak kete verejtje!

Te pershendes!
Dita




P.S: Kenga e mandolines vlen edhe per ty Albion  :buzeqeshje:  edhe per ata qe do te vijne me vone.

----------


## {Princi}

Po mu  pika edhe muve kafe sot......

Sju vje keq se e vazhdoj un......

*Our Lady Peace
Title: Not Enough
Album: Gravity

Theres nothing you can say
Nothing you can do
Theres nothing in between
You know the truth

Nothing left to face
Theres nothing left to lose
Nothing takes your place

When they say
Youre not that strong
Youre not that weak
It's not your fault
And when you climb up to your hill
Up to your place
I hope youre well

Theres nothing left to prove
There's nothing I wont do
Theres nothing like the pain
I feel for you

Nothing left to hide
Nothing left to feel
I am always here

When they say
Youre not that strong
Youre not that weak
It's not your fault
And when you climb up to your hill
Up to your place
I hope youre well

What you want
What you lost
What you had
What is gone is over

What you got
What you love
What you need
What you have is real

It's not enough
Its not enough
Its not enough
Its not enough, I'm sorry

Its not enough
Its not enough
Its not enough
Its not enough...

When they say
Youre not that strong
Youre not that weak
It's not your fault
And when you climb up to your hill
Up to your place
I hope youre well

Its not enough
No
Its not enough
Its not enough*

----------


## twist

Sa here futem ktu, kto mbulesat e tavolinave te kafes ndryshojne.lol
Shume klienta nuk paska, ne sfond vetem kamarierja me mini te zi qenka...ah, tamom kohe per ti fut nji kafe turke. Kafja turke mund te shoqerohet gjithmone me nje dore muhabet qeverie...por ne kte rast per fat te mire nuk kemi kushte..kshq po nigjojme R.Kelly-n me:

*If I Could Turn Back The Hands Of Time*



How did I ever let you slip away
Never knowing I'd be singing this song some day
And now I'm sinking, sinking to rise no more
Ever since you closed the door

1 - If I could turn, turn back the hands of time
Then my darlin' you'd still be mine
If I could turn, turn back the hands of time
Then darlin' you, you'd still be mine

Funny, funny how time goes by
And blessings are missed in the wink of an eye
Why oh why oh why should one have to go on suffering
When every day I pray please come back to me

Repeat 1

And you had enough love for the both of us
But I, I, I did you wrong, I admit I did
But now I'm facing the rest of my life alone, whoa

Repeat 1

I'd never hurt you (If I could turn back)
Never do you wrong (If I could turn back)
And never leave your side (If I could turn back)
If I could turn back the hands

There'd be nothing I wouldn't do for you 
(If I could turn back)
Forever honest and true to you
(If I could turn back)
If you accept me back in your heart, I love you
(If I could turn back the hands)

(If I could turn back)
That would be my will
(If I could turn back)
Darlin' I'm begging you to take me by the hands
(If I could turn back the hands)

I'm going down, yes I am 
(If I could turn back)
Down on my bended knee, yeah
(If I could turn back)
And I'm gonna be right there until you return to me
(If I could turn back the hands)

(If I could turn back)
If I could just turn back that little clock on the wall
(If I could turn back)
Then I'd come to realize howmuch I love you 
Love you love you love you
(If I could turn back the hands)

----------


## Albioni

_shkrimi me poshte ishte postuar nga Katana por ne nje teme tjeter_ 

muzike e zgjedhur 3  

kafen dites tani e pijme ketu. 


un po e nis me RadioHead 

There There 
in pitch dark i go walking in your landscape.
broken branches trip me as i speak.
just coz you feel it doesnt mean its there.
just coz you feel it doesnt mean its there.

there's always a siren singing you to shipwreck.
(dont reach out, dont reach out)
stay 4ft away we'd be a walking disaster.
(dont reach out, dont reach out)
just coz you feel it doesn't mean its there.
(theres someone on your shoulder)
just coz you feel it doesn't mean its there.
(theres someone on your shoulder)

why so green and lonely?

heaven sent you to me.

we are accidents
waiting waiting to happen.

we are accidents
waiting waiting to happen. 


pershendetje te gjithe pjesmarresve te vjeter dhe tere ato qe na bashkohen cdo dite. 

u befte mire kafja.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Keni fol kundra pushtetit  , qe ju paskan ngrejt leckat?
....Une pertoj me lujt rraqet kur lyejme shtepine, jo më të shkoj deri m'Kep t'Rodonit.
Silleni nje çike me afer , ju lutmi shum.

----------


## {Princi}

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Keni fol kundra pushtetit  , qe ju paskan ngrejt leckat?
> ....Une pertoj me lujt rraqet kur lyejme shtepine, jo më të shkoj deri m'Kep t'Rodonit.
> Silleni nje çike me afer , ju lutmi shum.*


Ngeli tu u anku mer amon bojeni te pushoje


 :ngerdheshje:  

korazate...u pa puna ty po ta bij una me poste  :i qetë:

----------


## forever

afer detit afer mbretit, thone...

brari mire flmnd jam une, ti si je? mire shpresoj...kshu me kersheri intelektuale po dukesh  :buzeqeshje:  pyetja ime ka mbetur tek niki yt akoma.....me ate callasin ma merr kalane nga brenda s'kam cte te bej  
 per ate pyetjen per ihtin, e di si eshte puna? tete pergjigjet macka ty vete me mire, se kush e di se si ndjehet njeriu ne momente te ndryshme te dites looooool ;p

o princo e ke pa nojhere ket' our lady peace ne koncert? bejne rremuje te madhe...me kane rasti te shoh njehere te ftuar diku 

korazoni, per kafenene numer 2 homazh: 

moj e bukura more 
ku te lashe  e me s'te pashe
ku te lashe/ku te lashe 
e me s'te pashe 
 e lule lule mace mace 
e une per ty
moj dalu pak 
eshte e vertete 
se zemra ime je ti vete ..

tu pershnes me pranveren e vivaldit una sonte? apo me hungarian dance? cil te doni......

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Pershendetje,

Po ku e paskeni cuar me ku e paskeni cuar  :buzeqeshje:  deri ne Kep te Rodonit.  
Une i mbarova shifrat, Brari, por mariengleni me duket se u mbyt ne to se nuk po e shikoj me ne breg  :buzeqeshje: 
 Dua tju pershendes te gjitheve por ne vecanti Diten me kengen "Si dukat i vogel je"

Si dukat i vogel je
Hajde shpirt te rrish me mue
Na ka ardh nje vajz e re
Si lule trandafile

Hajdeeee cakrona goten
Mos me len ti te vorfen
Haaaaaadjeeeeee

.............. etj. ( e dini vete ju tani)

Dhe meqe kemi hyre ne kafene te re,  le te ngreme nje dolli te shoqeruar nga melodia e "Beviamo" nga opera "Traviata"

Hajde me fund dhe te rrime me shendet ne kafenene e re.

----------


## Mjellma

Sa bukur ne kafenen e re edhe disi po me pelqen kjo kafenja jone po leviz  :buzeqeshje: .

Sonte dua te ju pershndes me nje mahi :

Gjeografia e femres .

Mes 18 dhe 20 vjet femra eshtre si Afrika :   e eger 
bukuri natyrore me shume pjese misterioze dhe te pa vizituara.

Mes 21 dhe 30 vjet femra eshte si Amerika : e zhvilluar dhe qendron e hapur e sidomos per te pasurit.

Mes 31 dhe 35 vjet femra eshte si India : sensuele, e qete dhe 
me plotebesim ne bukurine e vete.

Mes 36 dhe 40 vjet femra eshte si Franca : e shijshme , e pjekur dhe mbetet nje pjese qe vizitohet me kenaqesi.

Mes 41 dhe 50 vjet femra eshte si Jugoslavia : lufta eshte e humbur demet e te kaluares kane lane gjurme te thella ,
me fjale te tjera meremetime te medhaja jane te nevojshme.

Mes 51 dhe 60 vjet femra eshte si Rusia : e shkatruar dhe
e pa kontrolluar, vizitoret e lejne anash.

Mes 61 dhe 70 vjet femra eshte si Mongolia : me te kaluar te pasur dhe fitore shume te medhaja por pa ardhmeri.

Mbas 70 vjet femra eshte si Afganistani : cdokush e din ku eshte,
por askush nuk e viziton.

Gjeografia e mashkullit

Mes 15 dhe 70 vjet mashkulli eshte si Amerika :
i udhehequr nga nje kastravec.


Une nuk do jem nje kohe te gjate ne kete forum perarsye se do jem ne tokat e shejta mendoj ne tokat arbnore  :buzeqeshje: 

Do te me mungoni...sidmos Ditushi por me te do pijm kafe live dikund ...


Ju pershndes te gjithev me nje keng
Me ka shku mendja me u feju 
E me marre nje Ulqinak 
Aman Ulqinakun s'ma don nena
Seq me ka zan i ziu merak  :buzeqeshje: 


Me te mira u lexofshim
Mjellma

----------


## drini_në_TR

Ju përshëndes të gjithve, por veçanërisht Ditën  :buzeqeshje: 

*Alanis Morissette*
Titulli: *Thank You* 

how bout getting off these antibiotics
how bout stopping eating when I'm full up
how bout them transparent dangling carrots
how bout that ever elusive kudo

thank you india
thank you terror
thank you disillusionment
thank you frailty
thank you consequence
thank you thank you silence

how bout me not blaming you for everything
how bout me enjoying the moment for once
how bout how good it feels to finally forgive you
how bout grieving it all one at a time

* thank you india
thank you terror
thank you disillusionment
thank you frailty
thank you consequence
thank you thank you silence

the moment I let go of it was the moment
I got more than I could handle
the moment I jumped off of it
was the moment I touched down

how bout no longer being masochistic
how bout remembering your divinity
how bout unabashedly bawling your eyes out
how bout not equating death with stopping

[Repeat *]

----------


## MI CORAZON

Meqenese mu kujtua nga posti i Vjoses, kenga ime e preferuar nga Scorpions-at eshte *" No one like you"* , me te cilen ju pershendes sonte.

Girl, it's been a long time since we've been apart
much too long for a man who needs love
I've miss you since I've been away
Babe, wasn't easy to leave you alone
getting harder each time that i let go
if I had the choice, I would stay

There's no one like you
I can't wait for the nights with you
I imagine the things that we do
I just wanna be loved by you

No one like you
I can't wait for the nights with you
I imagine the things that we do
I just wanna be loved by you

Girl, there are really no words strong enough
to describe all my longing for love
I don't want my feeling restrained
Ooh,baba. I just need you like never before
just imagined you'd come through this door
You'd take all my sorrow away

There's no one like you
I can't wait for the nights with you
I imagine the things that we do
I just wanna be loved by you

No one like you
I can't wait for the nights with you
I imagine the things that we do
I just wanna be loved by you

No one like you

----------


## Brari

Mori Mjelm moj sy larushe
Ku po shkon oj lepurushe
Ku po shkon e ku na le
A te vijm me ty dhe ne
Ne   Mitrovic e ne Ulqin
Atje ne  Vushtri a ne Prishtin
Ty Ulqinakun nuk ta don "Nena"
Po ndoshta  NANA ate ta don
Mos ndrysho qiko ti germa
Se ashtu  kanga s'po lezeton
Mos na harro  por eja lexo
E ndoj kang te re ec na trego
Rruga e mbare e ti mirardhsh
Takoje ti fisin e qofsh faqe bardh


Tash  tan ju shoqnis ju pershendes
Me shaban Gjeken mustaqe zes
Pranver pranver .. na i mush zemrat 
Plot  me eeeeeeeer
Pranver nuk ka ma per muuuuu
Se mu nana m'ka fejuuuuuuuu..

lol


...

----------


## Dita

Kisha nje pyetje per moderatoret ne kete teme.


Dje kam bere nje postim te gjate pershendetes dhe shoh qe nuk eshte me.

Kam pershendetur ne te: Albionin, Brarin, Drinin, Mi Corazonin, shpirtIfshehur.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Dita, mendoj qe ka pasur ndonje difekt teknik... :buzeqeshje: 
Sepse kur une  "sign in"- a  mbreme naten, vura re shume ndryshime ne buddy listen time. Mu duk "weird " ...lolol 
Gjera qe rregullohen...mos u merzit !

----------


## Dita

Korazon,

rrofsh qe ndalove te me shkruash ne lidhje me kete gje. U sqarova ne lidhje me kete gje. Ka qene nje difekt per gjithe forumin. Me kishin humbur edhe postime te tjera. 


Tani nje lutje e dyte per te ma fshire mesazhin me pyetjen me shkronja gjigande.




----------------------



Pershendetjet e mia per sot jane:



*Just another day - John Secada*


Morning alone
When you come home
I breath a little faster
Every time we're together
It'd never be the same
If you're not here
How can you stay away, away so long.

Why can't we stay together
Give me a reason
Give me a reason.

Chorus
I, I don't wanna say it
I don't wanna find another way
Make it trough the day without you
It's just another day

Making the time
Find the right lines
What do I have to tell you 

I'm just trying to hold on to something
(Trying to hold on to something good)
Give us a chance to make it.

Don't wanna hold on to never
I'm not that strong
I'm not that strong.

I, I don't wanna say it
I don't wanna find another way
Make it trough the day without you
I, I can't resist
Trying to find exactly what I miss
It's just another day without you.

Why can't you stay forever
Just give me a reason
Give me a reason.

Chorus repeats 






dhe 


Jam s'jam i mire, 
Jam s'jam i mire,
dhe ne qofte se jam
jam per veten time  :buzeqeshje: 




Dje kisha nje tjeter pershendetje si puna e kesaj pak me lart. Meqe postimi i djeshem me eshte fshire po e sjell prape.




As e vogel moj as e madhe,
me je cupe moj namusqare,
o sa te desha dhe te dua,
moj e mira  :buzeqeshje:

----------

